
Automating web performance testing with Puppeteer - feross
https://github.com/addyosmani/puppeteer-webperf
======
zaroth
I really like how you can extract the "film strip" screenshots while the page
is loading. They show an example of Netflix.com rendering and how the various
pieces of content come into view.

